# Gamer In st. paul MN seeking D&D group



## warlord (Aug 28, 2004)

I need a D&D group to play with 2nd edition or 3.5


----------



## warlord (Aug 29, 2004)

Ok anyone there???? I've been playing this game for six years I'll play 2nd edition, #rd edition or 3.5 if anyone is outhere in MN please respond


----------



## warlord (Aug 30, 2004)

c'mon there has to be some gaming group in MN who could use an extra player I'll play any edition 1st,2nd,3rd or 3.5! and I all ready have all the stuff I need so that won't be a problem someone just respond


----------

